# Embroidered/Woven Patches on T-Shirts



## lewiswharf (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm looking to get t-shirts (and hats) with an embroidered/woven patch sewn on to them. Not sure where to start.

Is this typically done all from one place or is the best route to just have a thousand patches made and then find an embroidery shop to sew them on? My thinking is to sew them on lots of apparel - I also like the patch route because my logo's lettering is fairly detailed (considering a woven patch for this reason).

Appreciate any insight you might have!


----------



## Younus (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,

I would recommend you to use, Iron On backing patches instead. If you order a 1000 patches of the same design. They may very well work out cheaper for you & with iron on backing you can always hire services of any one to help you just make them stick on ( iron on ) at a place you like on the t shirt or on hat.

Second option of sew on is always there, but, it might take longer time to sew on & may even cost more.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Embroidery shops don't sew. You would need to find someone with a sewing machine versatile enough to do hats along with the shirts you want done.

There are commercial sewing places around. You may even be able to get the sewing done by a stay at home mom, or retiree. You could post for these services at sewing stores, craigslist, etc.

Depending on the image size & number of pieces, it may just be cheaper to have direct embroidery done instead. In which case an embroidery shop is the place to go. Direct embroidery can be made to look like a sewn on patch.

Woven patches can not be made directly on the garment like embroidery. You would need to sew or heat seal those.


----------



## lewiswharf (Oct 1, 2008)

Younus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would recommend you to use, Iron On backing patches instead. If you order a 1000 patches of the same design. They may very well work out cheaper for you & with iron on backing you can always hire services of any one to help you just make them stick on ( iron on ) at a place you like on the t shirt or on hat.
> 
> Second option of sew on is always there, but, it might take longer time to sew on & may even cost more.


Thanks for your input. I'm working from the notion that selling them on a more permanent than iron on. I'm wary of the patch coming off.


----------



## lewiswharf (Oct 1, 2008)

splathead said:


> Embroidery shops don't sew. You would need to find someone with a sewing machine versatile enough to do hats along with the shirts you want done.
> 
> There are commercial sewing places around. You may even be able to get the sewing done by a stay at home mom, or retiree. You could post for these services at sewing stores, craigslist, etc.
> 
> ...


I'm really leaning towards a woven patch. But I read somewhere on the forums here that an embroiderer stitched the woven patch on by embroidering around the patch's edge. I imagine this is more expensive. The following link shows an example of what I believe to be a woven patch that was embroidered around the edge (bottom left U.S. Open patch):

Custom Golf Apparel and Wholesale Golf Shirts at AHEAD Inc! - Ornamentation

Is it common to get iron on patches and then have a local seamstress/shop give it a single stitch around the edge?

Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Younus (Jul 28, 2009)

splathead said:


> Embroidery shops don't sew. You would need to find someone with a sewing machine versatile enough to do hats along with the shirts you want done.
> 
> There are commercial sewing places around. You may even be able to get the sewing done by a stay at home mom, or retiree. You could post for these services at sewing stores, craigslist, etc.
> 
> ...


from my experience of embroidered patches that i got made for some schools with stick on backing, it worked out quite good & economical. As one can iron them on to stick them on a sewn shirt ( school uniform) ( ready to wear ).

No complaints were received as the stick on backing was of prime quality.

Or if i was to opt for woven patch, then, sew on would be my only choice, coz woven patches are considerably thin layered than embroidered patches & iron on backing can melt through & ruin it all.


----------



## Younus (Jul 28, 2009)

lewiswharf said:


> I'm really leaning towards a woven patch. But I read somewhere on the forums here that an embroiderer stitched the woven patch on by embroidering around the patch's edge. I imagine this is more expensive. The following link shows an example of what I believe to be a woven patch that was embroidered around the edge (bottom left U.S. Open patch):
> 
> Custom Golf Apparel and Wholesale Golf Shirts at AHEAD Inc! - Ornamentation
> 
> ...


from my experience of embroidered patches that i got made for some schools with stick on backing, it worked out quite good & economical. As one can iron them on to stick them on a sewn shirt ( school uniform) ( ready to wear ).

No complaints were received as the stick on backing was of prime quality.

Or if i was to opt for woven patch, then, sew on would be my only choice, coz woven patches are considerably thin layered than embroidered patches & iron on backing can melt through & ruin it all.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

lewiswharf said:


> I'm really leaning towards a woven patch. But I read somewhere on the forums here that an embroiderer stitched the woven patch on by embroidering around the patch's edge. I imagine this is more expensive. The following link shows an example of what I believe to be a woven patch that was embroidered around the edge (bottom left U.S. Open patch):
> 
> Custom Golf Apparel and Wholesale Golf Shirts at AHEAD Inc! - Ornamentation
> 
> ...


Something like the US Open patch could be woven then Appliqued on the shirt OR it could be completely embroidered. The embroiderer would use a blank patch and embroider both the design and the stitch surrounding the patch.

If you are going to use applique to attach a label to your garment, don't waste money adding a heat seal to the label. That doesn't help the embroiderer any. They will use a spray glue to attach the label to the exact spot it needs to be using a guide stitch they first put on the garment.


----------



## THX1138 (Aug 17, 2008)

lewiswharf said:


> Thanks for your input. I'm working from the notion that selling them on a more permanent than iron on. I'm wary of the patch coming off.


Heat applied patches with a hat press will last longer than the hat.


----------



## lewiswharf (Oct 1, 2008)

Talked to the manufacture armed with the knowledge you all gave me and definitely woven with heat back. They said some backing is best to keep things together better. And leaning towards heat pressing. Thanks!


----------

